# Location of Eden



## RamistThomist (Feb 8, 2006)

Where do you think the Garden of Eden was located?

Do you think that the Flood (I am assuming a universal flood) would have drastically altered the landscape, thus making what--hypothetically--was a beautiful garden now a barren waste?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 8, 2006)

I've heard it's in the Persian Gulf and I think someone here mentioned it might be under the Black Sea.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 8, 2006)

Antarctica, buried under miles of ice.


----------



## Puritanhead (Feb 8, 2006)

Detroit, Michigan!








Oh, I thought you asked where the Land of Nod was...
:bigsmile:


----------



## Puritanhead (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> Where do you think the Garden of Eden was located?



I had a ex-roommate who thinks it was the same place as Atlantis.

Oooooohhh!
:bigsmile:


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 8, 2006)

Actually, I was at the site in 1984. I worked in Iraq (long before they were an enemy). At the confluence of the Tigris and Euphrates, south of Babylon, and a bit east of Ur, there was a nice little picnic spot. Under an ancient date palm tree was a sign that said, in English, Arabic, and French, "this is the location of Eden, but it has been changed."

A little ways from the sign was a steel and glass case with an old piece of wood in it. The plaque said "This is remain of Abraham's oak, under which he sat after leaving Ur. He is the father of all Muslims, Jews, and some Christians." (sic-and I was surprised at the ecumenical acknowledgement).

At the corner of the parking lot was a boarded up pavillion with a badly weathered sign: "Abraham cigarettes here." 

Because of the Iraq-Iran war, the place had been deserted (The war front was about 5 miles away). Nevertheless, it made for a pleasant setting as the Iranian shells were flying overhead toward Basra. 

Just a little south of Ur is what used to be the Iraqi marshlands (they were drained in the 90s by Sadaam to expose rebels). That area was really the closest to Eden I've ever experienced. The "Marsh Arabs" were very warm, friendly, and completely out of touch with the modern world. They ate what they grew, tended immense gardens, and travelled from their elaborate grass huts to other location by beautiful reed boats. It was always about 80 degrees, humid, lush, and enticing. I understand they are all gone now.

So there you have it, by the authority of the 1980s era Iraqi Bureau of Tourism. I was there.

Vic

[Edited on 2-8-2006 by victorbravo]


----------



## Puritanhead (Feb 8, 2006)

It looks like in a desert country, leaving some tranquil watery abode would be an ideal scenic attraction.


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 8, 2006)

Slightly more seriously, Jacob, I think it may have been in the vicinity of the Dead Sea. I also think that is where Sodom and Gomorrah were. The land there was like the garden of the Lord. 

But it is pure speculation. The best idea I heard, I think, was that it died out after the fall and became just like any other reasonably fertile place on earth. No trace left. Certainly not after the flood.


Vic


----------



## JohnStevenson (Feb 9, 2006)

*Speculation*



> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> Where do you think the Garden of Eden was located?


Considering that the Biblical text describes a river that flowed OUT of Eden and from there to become the source of four rivers, I have sometimes wondered if the location of the garden was not up near the SOURCE of the Tigris and Euphrates Rivers. It was from these same mountains that the Halys River finds its source before it flows westward to flow around the whole land of Hatti (not Havilah, so this might not be a help).

Just a thought.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> Where do you think the Garden of Eden was located?



Eden was located in Iowa.... why do you think the expression, "Is this heaven? No, it's Iowa" came about!


----------



## non dignus (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JohnStevenson_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> ...



I'm confused on that actually. 
Did the river 'flow' out, or 'go' out? The reason I ask this is that the head of a river is its source if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Mike (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> Detroit, Michigan!


buried under miles of ice?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 12, 2006)

David Rhol has some good archeological things to say about this. Check him out.


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 12, 2006)

I can't help but ask the next question:

Assuming we find it, will we find an angel witha sword in his hand.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 12, 2006)

I doubt it. God "closed" the door to heaven intersecting with earth in that way. (My take).


----------



## JohnStevenson (Feb 15, 2006)

_Now a river flowed out of Eden to water the garden; and from there it divided and became four rivers._ (Genesis 2:10). Note the Hebrew literally says that it "became four heads." This would suggest the possibility that Eden was the SOURCE of all four rivers. That sort of configuration does not normally take place. Instead, multiple waters from different sources come and flow into one another. If this is the correct translation, then it was a most unusual river.

On the other hand, there ARE some major rivers that flow out of the Armenian highlands including the Euphrates and the Tigris.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JohnStevenson_
> On the other hand, there ARE some major rivers that flow out of the Armenian highlands including the Euphrates and the Tigris.



Of course before the fall those highlands were "Calvinist" highlands.


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 15, 2006)

Well, Rushdoony was Armenian and Calvinist, so maybe they were both.

But I think if you want Calvinist highlands, you have to go to Scotland.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 16, 2006)

It's in Tehran,Iran !!!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 16, 2006)

Sorry it's http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Independence,_Missouri


----------



## JohnV (Feb 16, 2006)

Funny, Nathan. Isn't it interesting, though, that Congress named it as the official start of the Oregon trail and that Mennonites believe it to be the location of the Garden of Eden. Eden leads to Oregon. That has to say something for Oregon. Why, then, do I have a longing for Wyoming?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> I doubt it. God "closed" the door to heaven intersecting with earth in that way. (My take).



nice...


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 16, 2006)

to JohnV!!!

I dont know about Oregon they got horrible drivers down there.


----------

